# tips on tubes for huntng



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

I am going to order some tubing from dankung in the next few days for hunting. What is the best size from them? Or am I better off with theraband tubes? I shoot amost strictly stones (great ammo the good Lord gave us). Ii have latex flats as well as gum rubber just wanna try some tubes too. Thanks in advance. Tony


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

1745 or 2024


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

look for 1745 and 2050.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> look for 1745 and 2050.


Fuck mate ! you need a lesson or something ? dont post in old topics.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

why?????? None of yoir business!


----------

